
Writing Collaboration with OpenAI: Context and Constraints – Stephen Downes - inetsee
https://www.downes.ca/cgi-bin/page.cgi?post=69500
======
inetsee
Link to the referenced article:
[https://dogtrax.edublogs.org/2019/05/18/writing-
collaboratio...](https://dogtrax.edublogs.org/2019/05/18/writing-
collaboration-with-openai-context-and-constraints/)

Link to the TalkToTransformer page:
[https://talktotransformer.com/](https://talktotransformer.com/)

